# Is this machine right for me?



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I have been looking at pro-sumer machines for a while now and have found myself drawn to the Fracino Ariete. The machine will mostly be used in the home making milk based drinks for family and guests. As well as this I would like to use it to cater for the occasional event at my village hall where maybe up to 100 drinks over a 3-4 hour period (although it would not normally be that busy).

So is this machine suitable for me? I like the looks and that it is made in the UK and coffeebean on here has an attractive offer.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Matt,

Strangely, I have just been down a similar path to you. I looked at the Ariete, and other Fracino Machines. I don't know how close you are to a retailer of these machines, but if you possibly can I would recommend that you go and see one ' in the flesh' - there is absolutely no substitute for hands on experience.

You are not a million miles from Bella Barista at Wellingborough and may well be worth your while to take yourself there and see how the machines they have on offer compare with the Ariete on price, specification and feel. I don't want to bias you in any way, but I didn't end up buying a Fracino.

Good luck with your hunting!


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Thanks salty dog. I had considered going to BB but don't really have the time with work at the moment. What did you opt for in the end?


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

ECM Barista - don't understand how they make such a good machine for the money.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Looks great. A bit over my budget though. I had considered 2nd hand but would be happier with a warranty and new things get past the wife more smoothly.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

If you are interested in the Ariete I can certainly give you some first hand feedback (searching the forum you will find some anyway). I don't have the experience to compare in more than theory to other machines in the same price bracket though. But I am generally happy with the machine.

In short clearly there are much better machines out there. But it's a question of cost to benefit. Seems like most people feel that for the cost Fracinos are quite decent. More so if buying local maters to you. I haven't been disappointed with my choice at all.

Grinder is obviously more important in terms of results in the cup.

I can say the the Ariete has great temperature stability for an HX, is almost too powerful in terms of steam, but the shower screen is a bit low, so effectively you need to use lower does of coffee to avoid channeling.

Fracino would only recommend these machines to 50 cups per day, not out of technical reasons other than they would suggest a larger machine for 100 shots per day for better throughput. With a slowish grinder like mine (Mazzer Mini) I couldn't do more than 20 shots per hour, and hat would be a serious hustle; but the machine wouldn't be the blocking factor there, it heats fast enough to keep up with rapid pulling.

Always shop around, but no red flags with this machine imo. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Might be worth as @jeebsy

He had a Expobar Db on his stall, I know they are different machines etc , but will give you a insight into if a DB machine can keep up with the volume you are looking for at the church


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Im sure the Ariete and the Ecm et all are great pro sumer machines

Im not sure how they would handle 30 drink and hour though and Im not sure the recommendations you are getting are based on putting them through this kind of pace. By this I mean they are from Home users , recommending the machine they have...

Not meant to be critical of the advise offered in any way , just pointing out stuff


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I have an Ariete and whilst I can neither say yay or neigh with regards to particularly heavy use over an extended period of time for the very reasons Boots suggests, I can say that it will do small batches back to back without any issues.

On paper it's got a particularly large boiler and powerful element, and steam that seems to be nearly endless, so that checks out.

On the other hand, you would be forever emptying the drip tray and filling the tank if you're wanting to do events as you suggest, so perhaps not all that practical from that point of view. You can't fit masses of cups on the top either, since you'll be wanting to access the tank regularly, a trio of espresso cups and a pair of cups for long drinks before you need to start stacking.

I feel that if it came down to it, on a technical level you could get by, but on a practical level something more commercially focussed may be more suited.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

As I understand it, you are looking to use the machine primarily at home, and perhaps running a pop-up coffee shop a few times a year in a village hall where you may have to serve up to 100 drinks. If you were wanting to run a coffee shop serving 100 drinks every day, the Ariete would not be the machine for you. It IS a machine designed for small commercial outlets where it could easily cope with 50 cups a day indefinitely. It would not be a problem to serve 100 drinks with it a few times a year, just not every day. As far as the drip tray goes, I would attach a drain hose to it and have a waste tank below the counter when you are serving at the village hall (saves faffing about with emptying it every 5 minutes!) and as long as you keep an eye on the water level, you should be fine.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Mister_Tad said:


> I feel that if it came down to it, on a technical level you could get by, but on a practical level something more commercially focussed may be more suited.


Most of the time it is going to be in my kitchen and I can't see me getting spousal approval on a true commercial machine. I can't find any other machine that comes close on paper for capacity at the price point.

Also it's not that often these days that you can buy a quality British product and I would like to support that if it at all possible.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

As Boots and Mister Tad mention, and I was trying to imply but perhaps fell short of doing so, I would be leary of an Ariete (or probably any similar machine, but I'm not qualified to say honestly) as to trying to make 25+ drinks per hour.

I think you might have to decide if you want a home machine or a catering machine. But I also agree with Mr. Boots that @jeebsy would be good to ask as he has managed a farmers market stall with a machine in that range (although a better and more expensive one, I think most would agree). But he choose to buy a bigger one for his stall too.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

ChilledMatt said:


> Most of the time it is going to be in my kitchen and I can't see me getting spousal approval on a true commercial machine. I can't find any other machine that comes close on paper for capacity at the price point.
> 
> Also it's not that often these days that you can buy a quality British product and I would like to support that if it at all possible.
> 
> Thanks for the replies


And that's the bit I left off, since it's down to you (and your significant other). Perhaps the compromise a few times a year for heavy volumes is worth it for marital bliss the rest of the time. I know should I ever find myself in your shoes, I'd be stretching a pro-sumer machine and living with any shortcomings on the odd occasion rather than having the workhorse sitting in my kitchen every day.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> As I understand it, you are looking to use the machine primarily at home, and perhaps running a pop-up coffee shop a few times a year in a village hall where you may have to serve up to 100 drinks. If you were wanting to run a coffee shop serving 100 drinks every day, the Ariete would not be the machine for you. It IS a machine designed for small commercial outlets where it could easily cope with 50 cups a day indefinitely. It would not be a problem to serve 100 drinks with it a few times a year, just not every day. As far as the drip tray goes, I would attach a drain hose to it and have a waste tank below the counter when you are serving at the village hall (saves faffing about with emptying it every 5 minutes!) and as long as you keep an eye on the water level, you should be fine.


This is it. Also the 100 would probably not happen anyway and if I couldn't keep up it wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Mister_Tad said:


> And that's the bit I left off, since it's down to you (and your significant other). Perhaps the compromise a few times a year for heavy volumes is worth it for marital bliss the rest of the time. I know should I ever find myself in your shoes, I'd be stretching a pro-sumer machine and living with any shortcomings on the odd occasion rather than having the workhorse sitting in my kitchen every day.


I think so. Besides I've already got to start softening her up for a bigger grinder.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

They say it's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> I would attach a drain hose to it and have a waste tank below the counter when you are serving at the village hall (saves faffing about with emptying it every 5 minutes!) and as long as you keep an eye on the water level, you should be fine.


Is this viable with either of the drip trays Andy?


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Mister_Tad said:


> They say it's better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


Hehe already pushing my luck. Could be the straw the broke the camel's back.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Brewtus is fine with 25-30 drinks an hour as long as you don't take water out it, so imagine any DB with comparable boiler sizes would handle it similarly. If you're bold they can be had for £850ish new from Holland.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I do like the look of the Brewtus but the wife really likes the appearance of the Ariete. I think buying a UK machine in the UK is tempting me more.

Loved following your market stall and restoration threads jeebsy ?


----------

